# Wormcastings?????



## Hugeslinky67 (May 18, 2008)

I just got some DMF all organic earhtworm castings soil enricher it says 0.5-0-0 on the bag....now is this the same wormcastings i always read about on here or something different? and has any one ever heard of this product before ( got it at Wal-Mart for 4 bucks a 10lb bag) Also i have been told you can grow in straight wormcastings for great results is this true? if so i have found my mother load....So if anyone has any info or feedback on this i would surely love to hear back from you well take car and be safe


----------



## Mutt (May 19, 2008)

You got a microbe healthy soil.  But now you gotta learn how to use it.
Yes you can grow in worm castings, but you still have to apply organic teas. There are good soilless mixes you can use. Start searching "soilless" mix first off.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 19, 2008)

Thats the same brand I use. Works great. As for growing straight in it. I would add around 40% perlite.


----------



## Hugeslinky67 (May 19, 2008)

Thanks bomb i mixed some MG organic, wormcastings, mushroom compost, lime, a little sand and some perlite....So dose that sound like a good combo it was 2 parts each except for the MG organic i went 4 parts with that and just a touch of lime? Well thanks for the feedback take care and be safe.....


----------



## snuggles (May 19, 2008)

Be careful with anything from MG, it has time release food even the organic.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 20, 2008)

> Be careful with anything from MG, it has time release food even the organic.


No it doesn't, just chicken ****. I'm looking at a bag right now. It just needs lime, which he added.





> dose that sound like a good combo it was 2 parts each except for the MG organic i went 4 parts with that and just a touch of lime?


Sounds good to me. Good luck with your grow.


----------



## Mutt (May 20, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> No it doesn't, just chicken ****.


Not just chicken poo...prolly has dead composted chickens in it as well. :shocked:
Keyword being "chicken compost" NOT "composted chicken manure"


----------



## snuggles (May 20, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> No it doesn't, just chicken ****. I'm looking at a bag right now. It just needs lime, which he added.Sounds good to me. Good luck with your grow.


 
Not trying to argue but I just bought about 8 bags for outside and it has tons of the time release capsule thingies. It also says right on the bag, feeds for 2 months. I know in different states they have different types of soil mixes maybe that is it but I'll be damned if these little capsules aren't time released and they are all over the place.


----------



## Mutt (May 20, 2008)

I can see it...Can get slow release bone and blood meal...I prefer to mix my own and not mess with the "premixed" stuff.


----------



## Dankerz (Jul 5, 2008)

funny i was going to start a post just now telling everyone to check walmart for wormcastings.. i went to the walmart by my job last week and i saw 100+ 10lbs bags of DMF wormcastings  each bag $3.58..<how can you beat that?!
i got me 10 bags to get me threw the fall/winter cause i dont know if they are going to have this in stock for long


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 5, 2008)

i seen it a few days ago also. they sell gallon jugs of dried wormcastings also at walmart.


----------



## Mutt (Jul 7, 2008)

I picked up a bag...first time in years I seen em carry something decent. All I ever seen b4 was MG and scott's stuff.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 7, 2008)

yes worm castings are the BOMB!!!!!!!!!!!! mushroom compost cow compost too!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## I'M SMOKEY JOE (Jul 7, 2008)

i use the BLACK GOLD soil that i picked up at my hydrostore...i mix that with perlite and then over the course of my grow add my organic and semi-organic teas that has the wormcasting, sea kelp, and bat guano in it aswell, as seagull guano.  FOX FARMS  makes good stuff.....so far works great......That BLACK GOLD soil is great stuff also as far as i can tell!!!


----------



## Mutt (Jul 7, 2008)

Mushroom compost was too clumpy and firm for my liking. I would add it to a tea or something. But as far as wormcasting...they are the bomb. Very passive medium. Gotta watch the grade of manure compost ya get...some have more larvae in it than better grades. I'll hunt around for an article I read on it. Indoor grow...I had more bugs than I could deal with using it. I think it had something to do with what the cows were fed that had more bug eggs in it..


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 7, 2008)

i always get the good compost- never the cheep stuff. the cheeper the less quality for sure. dont cheep out on medium thats for sure- i just went to the store and got castings, vermeculite and more perlite and compost. 

they even had PH down there at home depot


----------



## Dankerz (Jul 8, 2008)

How much wormcastings do you guys add to your mix..??

i got a bale of PROMIX BX with mycorise today(white/orange bag)along with a big bag of perlite and of course the wormcastings i bought last week.

im going to go with 70/30 mix of BX/WC for seedlings,  than trans into a 60/40 BX/WC with tons of perlite


----------



## Mutt (Jul 8, 2008)

Right now my sprouts are in 60% worm castings and 30% perlite with 1Tbs of dolomite lime/gal. Worm castings cannot burn plants...it's a passive slow release nirtogen rich medium. you can do soilless grow with them....many recipes out there for a good mix. I'm doing strait castings with organic teas...other's have different methods. I'm just learnin here so not ready to give out too much advice. but castings are really easy to work with. Thats 4 days since tap root cracked.


----------

